# Secret Underground Sims 3 Child Sweatshop



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2010)

Getting a normal job in Sims 3 is for losers who don't have 7 children.  I managed to harness the power of children and use it for my personal gain in order to get money.  
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>JK Rowling's Sweatshop</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Meet the Rowlings






It appears to be a normal family at first glance.  However, upon looking closer, you discover that there is more than meets the eye.

BEHOLD!





An elaborate basement complex two floors beneath the ground.  It contains 7 cots and an enclosed glass room housing the staircase leading down into the sweatshop.






As you can see, each cot contains the bare essentials: refrigerator for food, a toilet for poopy, a bed for sleeping, and an old wooden desk with a computer.  






By using the computer, each child types out their own novel.  After the novel is completed, it is mailed off to a publisher where he in turn mails back royalty checks each week.  These checks are how I maintain a living off child labor.

Here are some glimpses of the hard-working children:









A photo showing one of the children receiving a royalty check.  The check is a small amount for now, but as each child's writing talents grow, so does his weekly pay.





JK Rowling watching TV while the children work:






I also placed a single pizza in the middle of all the cots to see how the children would react.













One of the problems I faced during this experiment was having to deal with the computers breaking down.  





The solution?
Carefully unlock all the doors and call a repairman while the children are sleeping.





Works like a charm.

Also, last but not least, since I know all the fine members at TBT love trolling so much, I thought you'd like to see this:





That concludes my tour of the sweatshop.  It just goes to show you that Sims 3 is an excellent game if you add imagination.

</div>


----------



## Kyel (Jun 7, 2010)

I lol'd ! 

[should of named the books like "Harry Pothead : Sorcerers Stoned"
or "Half blooded heroine"  lol]


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 7, 2010)

It all makes sense now...

I lol'd. A lot.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks great. Only problem I see is how they go to school.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha.

That's epic. I need to go back to playing The Sims, especially since I have more time due to the summer.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2010)

I laughed.

Sooooo much...

You've inspired me to get back into the sims 3, thank you.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Looks great. Only problem I see is how they go to school.


They don't   B) 




> I laughed.
> 
> Sooooo much...
> 
> You've inspired me to get back into the sims 3, thank you.


Yup.  I reinstalled it last week after learning about a basement update that had been added sometime in the past.  I imagined that the possibilities could be endless with basements.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 7, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what happens then? Don't they take the kids if they have a very low school level?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That only happens in the original Sims (and maybe Sims 2?  Wouldn't know.  Never played it).

The only thing that happens if they drop out of school is their personality drastically changes.  But why does it matter?  Their writing skill is already maxed out to the point where they gain almost 2,000 dollars a week.

Individually, I might add.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish I could come up with ideas like these.

Brb, going to play the Sims.


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 7, 2010)

That was pretty funny actually. Too bad my computer sucks just enough to not run The Sims 3 well, or decently with decent graphics.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 7, 2010)

I still need to get World Adventures and Ambitions. I usually keep up with the Sims expansions (Had all for Sims 1 and Sims 2).


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 7, 2010)

Normal family at first glace?! They're white/black/and Mexican.


Loving the fact that 3 of them are wearing helmets, put them on yourself?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Normal family at first glace?! They're white/black/and Mexican.
> 
> 
> Loving the fact that 3 of them are wearing helmets, put them on yourself?


Since the girls couldn't have shaved heads I had to give them helmets instead.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 7, 2010)

XD! Nice family you got there, it's creative and funny.

You've inspired me to play the Sims again. 8J


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should've been Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Normal family at first glace?! They're white/black/and Mexican.
> 
> 
> Loving the fact that 3 of them are wearing helmets, put them on yourself?


Oh my god...

Not all Latinos/Hispanics are Mexican!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, awesome idea. Unfortunatly my computor can't handle sims 3, but it will handl sims 2


----------



## Caleb (Jun 8, 2010)

How do you maintain there social bars? (unless there not in 3, Only have 2 and 1)


----------



## Josh (Jun 8, 2010)

You are a genius, Now I want to play Sims...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 8, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 8, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> How do you maintain there social bars? (unless there not in 3, Only have 2 and 1)


Err...well are you familiar with how sometimes Sims will do their own little thing if you don't tell them what to do after a short time?  I pretty much let the kids do whatever they want so I wouldn't have to constantly tell them to eat and sleep.  I did however, tell them when they could work on their books.  It's pretty cool how the AI in this game will keep itself alive.  You can turn this feature off too.  It's somewhere in options last I checked.

Also, I'm glad to see people getting back into playing Sims.  The more ideas the better.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2010)

Hm, I say that there should be one for Nintendo also.

Just make them all Italian.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 8, 2010)

Do something like this with like, painting.


----------

